# Don't Hold The Onions!  They're Tasty and Good for You Too!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2014)

I love cooking with onions, and nothing goes better with a nice juicy Rib-Eye steak than some sautéed caramelized onions.  Sweet onions or chives are great in salads and sandwiches.  I still haven't gotten the knack of cutting an onion without shedding some tears, but it's worth it! :tears_of_joy:



> *Don’t Hold the Onions
> *
> As delicious as they are aromatic, members of the onion family supply
> good health along with good taste.
> ...


----------



## Mirabilis (Apr 3, 2014)

I am happy to see this because I love onions - especially red onions.  I remember growing up I was not crazy about them but one day visiting my aunt, I watched her personally prepare me a breakfast sandwich and put red onions in it.  My aunt was a wealthy woman who never lifted a finger to do any housework -she had a cook and maids so, I felt so special that day that I guess that sandwich tasted like heaven.  From then on red onions have always been my favorite.  I also cry like crazy cutting them


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2014)

We like making BTOs, bacon, tomato and onion sandwiches.  Yesterday I made some scrambled eggs with sautéed onions and red peppers mixed in, served in flour tortilla wraps.  I like the red onions too!


----------



## Ina (Apr 3, 2014)

Sea, That is a good chart on onions. One of Michaels favorite side dishes is when I wrap a peeled onion in saran wrap, and microwave it till it softens. I do two large one for 5 to 6 minutes. They come out sweet, so most people like them.

I like to take several bunches of green onions, and using scissor, I cut the stalks to about a quarter inch in length. I spread them out on a large baking cooky sheet, then freeze them until they are brittle. I then put them in large Ziploc bags to keep them for easy use. I just grab a handful, saute, and then add eggs. I too use tortillas instead of bread. :fun:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2017)

Still enjoying onions with a lot of meals, the last one I made was an omelet with sauteed onions and red peppers and it came out really tasty.  We sometimes eat the eggs on whole wheat tortillas.  http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2016/01/04/health-benefits-onions.aspx



> Eighty-seven percent of U.S. adults say they like onions,[SUP]1[/SUP]  which is great news since they're one of the healthiest foods you can  eat. Rich in vitamin C, sulphuric compounds, flavonoids, and other  phytochemicals,[SUP]2[/SUP] an _onion _a day may help keep the doctor away.
> 
> Onions are surprisingly high in beneficial polyphenols, which play an  important role in preventing and reducing the progression of diabetes,  cancer, and neurodegenerative and cardiovascular diseases.
> 
> ...


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 18, 2017)

YAY onions!  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 19, 2017)

Quick pickled red onions are nice on a salad or a sandwich.

Thinly slice one large red onion and place in a clean jar with a whole peeled clove of garlic.  In a saucepan bring to a boil one cup of vinegar, 3 or 4 T of sweetener, salt, spices, etc... and pour the mixture over the onions slices, cool and refrigerate.  I use different vinegar and spice combinations depending on my mood.  Usually I make them with red wine vinegar or apple cider vinegar, artificial sweetener, mixed pickling spices or whole peppercorns and whole allspice berries, sometime hot red pepper flakes.

I keep a small bunch of scallions in a glass of water in the refrigerator, to crisp them up, and use them as a healthy side with a sandwich or snip them up, as Ina mentioned, and add them to a salad, scrambled eggs, miso soup, etc...

Living alone makes it difficult for me to use a whole onion all at once so I store the unused chunk of onion in a straight sided glass jar with a tight fitting lid, the leftover onion keeps for several days and the jar keeps it from smelling up other foods in the refrigerator.  I also look for bags of golf ball sized _boiling onions_ that I can use up quickly instead of the larger yellow onions.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2017)

As a lad, I wouldn't get within five feet of an onion. Now I love them. A slice of onion on a juicy hamburger is to die for. My youngest son always hated them, and still does. Every see anyone pick the little pieces of onion out of a Micky D hamburger? Still kid him about it.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Feb 19, 2017)

Years ago, a restaurant coffee shop chain called "Your Host" served an order of deep fried onion clumps that were out of this world! It was like they tossed onions into a blender, then battered them however they formed and deep fried them.... But, the downside was you needed to live alone for a day or two......


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 19, 2017)

We love onions also. Growing up in the 50's my favorite sandwich was a big thick slice of onion with salt on gooey white Bond or Wonder bread. Back then they had a variety of onion called Bermuda, The slices were the size of a saucer and so sweet. Today they have Walla Walla and Vidalia but they just aren't as good as the Bermuda. Thanksgiving the hubby has to have creamed onions.  All summer long I grow scallions to eat raw. I let some of them grow to a larger size,then blanch them and freeze them. Those are the ones I use for the Thanksgiving creamed onions. They have a much better flavor than the small white ones you can buy and they are already to be boiled,saves time buying and peeling on the holiday.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 19, 2017)

Pappy said:


> As a lad, I wouldn't get within five feet of an onion. Now I love them. A slice of onion on a juicy hamburger is to die for. My youngest son always hated them, and still does. Every see anyone pick the little pieces of onion out of a Micky D hamburger? Still kid him about it.



Reminds me of one time(37 years ago) when I was chopping up red onions to go with dinner, my son- who was in his highchair, just shrieked and held out his hand for some-of-what I was chopping.   So, I said O.K. bubba, here's a red onion.   He grabbed it and popped it in his mouth.   He again shrieked and held out his hand for another.    
    To this day, he and I share favorite foods that have a 'kick'.


----------



## Lon (Feb 19, 2017)

I love onions of all kind & cooked in a variety of ways or raw.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2017)

I like onions a lot but don't make them so  much because I share a bit of my food every day with my dog Suzy and dogs are not supposed to eat onions.  I guess I could take a bit of the food out of the pot or pan for Suzy before I put the onions in.  Anyways, I don't know if it was in the research in the prior posts but I have read research that says that onions are good for lung functions too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Camper6 (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't know why but when I cut onions for cooking or even cutting up I have to cut it so that it makes rings.

It doesn't taste the same the other way.

It's like roast beef.  It has to be cut in one direction across the grain.  

I know everyone thinks I'm crazy but I have to agree with them.

I just cut a bit off the bottom to hold it while I am cutting it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2017)

If we'd all keep our knives perfectly chef-sharp, we'd never have tears. The chef in the video didn't get teary-eyed.

I'm guilty of being lax in keeping my knifes sharp, so what happens is my knife is not really slicing the onions, my knife is *crushing *more than slicing- that's what causes the release of more sulpher into my eyes. 

I used to try to hold a slice of bread in my mouth to absorb the fumes, lol but when I started wearing glasses it got better. Creamed pearl onions is one of our Thanksgiving favorites.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 28, 2017)

Love them too. Especially Vidalia but I forgot to order them this year. Got the reminder email but forgot about it.  Love to microwave them with a little real butter.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 28, 2017)

I am a nut when it comes to sharp knives.  My knives are so sharp I can cut a piece of onion slice you can see through.  That comes from woodcarving.  You can't do woodcarving if you can't sharpen a knife or a tool.

I never have tears when cutting an onion.  Especially Vidalia onions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm lax about keeping my knives sharp too Rose, and I always tear up.  Love Vidalia in salads.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 29, 2017)

_Onions?  That's baby stuff!_

I make Garlic Sandwiches by slicing a few cloves of fresh Garlic onto Rye Bread, then lay on the top slice and sit back and watch Patton!

(I don't add Horseradish or Tabasco, but I do on other sandwiches...also made with Rye Bread.)

HDH


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> _Onions?  That's baby stuff!_
> 
> I make Garlic Sandwiches by slicing a few cloves of fresh Garlic onto Rye Bread, then lay on the top slice and sit back and watch Patton!
> 
> ...



I couldn't handle raw garlic on rye, but I do love rye. Peanut butter, mayo and lettuce on rye is very nice.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you, RadishRose.

(I also like to slice Radishes into a bowl, add salt, and watch Godfather!)

HDH


----------

